# anyone else on first cycle IVF with secondary infertility?



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello 

Have just started my first cycle of IVF after ttc for 2.5 yrs.  Fell pregnant so easily first time round but was diagnosed with Rheumatoid Arthritis shortly after I gave birth to my dd - think the pg brought it on.  

Since then have been px prednisolone which hv been taking for the last 2 years now on low daily dose of 5mg.

Started looking into fertility options Jan 2010 originally on NHS who said they couldn't do anything for us as we'd already had a child together.

After lots of research found Dr Beer's book and started treatment with Dr Gorgy at FGA.  After finding some immune issues and treating those we finally started our first IVF cycle this week.

Am on the short protocol and started stimming last night.

Just wondered if there's anyone else with secondary infertility who's on their first IVF cycle.

spreading lots of baby dust to everyone.



xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there 
im also having my first ivf tx + i suffer from secondary infertility.
im due to start stimms on thursday, d/r at the minute as im on the long protocol. 
we have one dd also 
wishing you all the luck in the world for your current tx


----------



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Dannii

We got 15 eggs!

Feel totally exhausted.  Fingers crossed for fertilisation now.

Good luck w ur cycle.

xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

wow  Fab news summerglory, really pleased  for you.  that you have lots of lovely embies tommorow
hope you are taking things as easy as you can with a little one + arent too sore  

will you be hoping to get to blast?

are you on the april/may cycle buddies thread?

 + bubbles coming your way


----------



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Dannii

Yes am on the April/May Spring sensations thread too.

We had 8 eggs fertilised so now waiting to hear if we will do ET on Friday or Sunday (my b'day how appropriate!).

Our dd is staying with her grandparents for a week - just as well as I am able to really rest & nuture myself.

Feeling much better today.  Good luck for starting your stimms tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi summerglory 

well done on your lovely enbies  that they continue to grow for you

i knew i had reconised you from the other thread 

its great that you can rest as much as possible + im sure dd is having a fab time being spoiled with the grandparents

thankyou i am very nervous about starting but also ready at the same time 
  
 for your little embies x x


----------



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Dannii

How's the stimming going?  What drugs are you on?  I was fine just a bit bloated in the last few days and even managed to lose a few lbs as my appetite shrunk...it's back with a vengeance now of course!

xxx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Just popping on to say good luck for tomorrow, Summerglory.


----------



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Bubblicious - I couldn't take the anxiety any more so ended up doing a HPT vv early this morning and am over the moon to report it was a .....


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Many congrats!!!  Wishing you a H&H pregnancy.


----------

